# just got a new cam



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

I just got a Nikon D50. Anyone recommend good lenses? Anyway, here are 2 out of like 5 pics that I liked. Please, rip them apart.


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

I've been a Nikon shooter for over 20 years. As well as being an avid photographer, I ran an eBay business buying and selling Nikon gear, so I've had a chance to shoot with almost everything, from a 15/3.5 rectilinear wide-angle to a 500/4 supertele.

There's tons of great lenses, depends on what you're looking for. For wide, can't really beat Nikon's 12-24. For tele, the 70-200/2.8 VR is incredible. Give me your needs and a price range and I can give you some good advice.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks man. I'm really a novice, just started. I only do it cause I like it..its a hobby not a profession. I just want to be able to zoom in more, maybe at some point get a macro lens. But I just graduated college, so I'm poor. Right now I'm just looking for a tri-pod, a good one. Thanks again


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

The photo quality on those are great Dark. I too have been pondering the D50 or D70. It's time I step up and finally buy a real camera. 

Kend- you still in the biz? :eeps:


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

Schnell5 - kind of, it's been really slow lately. Anything I can do for you?


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

Darkside - the killer lens for tele zoom is Nikon's 70-300 G lens. You can get this for under $150 (sometimes way under) from places like B&H and Adorama. It's optically the same formula as the 70-300 D which is priced at around $300. I've got one in addition to the $1500 70-200 VR for times when I don't want to lug around the big glass.

For macros, the best bet for the D50 would be Nikon's 60/2.8 micro lens. You can pick up a pristine one on eBay for around $250. Sharp like you won't believe.

As for tripods, don't skimp. Buy a Manfrotto or Gitzo, a big enough one that will solidly support the camera and largest lens you foresee buying. Get a decent ballhead as well - any pan/tilt heads will drive you crazy when you try to make adjustments.


----------



## Schnell5 (May 21, 2004)

kendenton said:


> Schnell5 - kind of, it's been really slow lately. Anything I can do for you?


PM'd ya. :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

kendenton said:


> Darkside - the killer lens for tele zoom is Nikon's 70-300 G lens. You can get this for under $150 (sometimes way under) from places like B&H and Adorama. It's optically the same formula as the 70-300 D which is priced at around $300. I've got one in addition to the $1500 70-200 VR for times when I don't want to lug around the big glass.
> 
> For macros, the best bet for the D50 would be Nikon's 60/2.8 micro lens. You can pick up a pristine one on eBay for around $250. Sharp like you won't believe.
> 
> As for tripods, don't skimp. Buy a Manfrotto or Gitzo, a big enough one that will solidly support the camera and largest lens you foresee buying. Get a decent ballhead as well - any pan/tilt heads will drive you crazy when you try to make adjustments.


thank you so much for the advice. I would love that $1500 lens, but oh well, one step at a time. Could you possibly explain what a ballhead is (like I said, huge noob) and could you point me in the direction of where I could find one? Thanks again kend


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

A tripod is basically the legs, the head is the adjustable 'thingy' on the top that you mount the camera to. Cheap tripods (like at Best Buy, etc) will have non-removable heads. A decent set of legs like those from Bogen/Manfrotto and Gitzo allow you to mount whatever head you want.

A ballhead, like the Kaiser in this link:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...s&Q=&sku=103062&is=REG&addedTroughType=search

allow for very quick camera adjustment. Basically you loosen one knob and you can adjust the camera in any direction.

A pan/tilt head, like this one:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...ils&Q=&sku=5293&is=REG&addedTroughType=search

has 3 levers for adjustment, one for each axis. You loosen one to tilt the camera up, tighten it, loosen another one to turn to the side, etc. Much slower in operation than a ballhead.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

kendenton said:


> Darkside - the killer lens for tele zoom is Nikon's 70-300 G lens. You can get this for under $150 (sometimes way under) from places like B&H and Adorama. It's optically the same formula as the 70-300 D which is priced at around $300. I've got one in addition to the $1500 70-200 VR for times when I don't want to lug around the big glass.


Mrs Fester is actually looking for a 300mm tele for her D70, would you recommend the cheaper non-D version over the D? Why? And what would you be missing if so?

Thanks!


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

There's optically no difference between the G and the D 70-300. The G version does without the aperture ring, meaning it must be used on a body that controls the aperture electronically. This includes all the DSLRs, and almost all AF bodies. The only downside to the G is you can't use it on, say, an older FM body. It'll be stuck at F32 on old mechanical bodies.

The build quality is roughly the same, that is not very impressive. But for around $100 it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

If you're just looking for a straight 300 and not a zoom, the 300/4 AF is quite a nice lens and a bargain at around $400 used.


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

kendenton said:


> A tripod is basically the legs, the head is the adjustable 'thingy' on the top that you mount the camera to. Cheap tripods (like at Best Buy, etc) will have non-removable heads. A decent set of legs like those from Bogen/Manfrotto and Gitzo allow you to mount whatever head you want.
> 
> A ballhead, like the Kaiser in this link:
> 
> ...


Again, thanks for all the advice. now i know who to ask. Thanks man!


----------

